# Java OOP Wuerfel



## Rashakiel (1. Dez 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe hier folgende Aufgabe:

Erstellen Sie eine Klasse Wuerfel mit den nachfolgenden Methoden:
- einen Konstruktor zur Erzeugung eines Würfel Objekts
- eine parameterlose Instanzmethode namens wurf, die einen ganzzahligen Rückgabewert zwischen 1 und 6 liefert.
- eine main-Methode, die unter Nutzung der wurf-Methode(nicht durch unmittelbaren Aufruf der Math.Randon Methode) das dreimalige Würfeln eines Würfels simuliert.

Ich bin jetzt so weit und komme einfach nicht mehr weiter und wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen bzw eine Hilfe geben könnte, da Java echt schwierig für mich ist und ich an diesem bischen schon 2 Stunden + gesessen habe 


```
package Arrays;

public class Wuerfel {
	int wurf;
	
	public class wuerfel {
		
	}
	
	public int wurf() {
		int[] Anzahl = new int[6];
		int zufall = 0;
				
				for(int i = 1; i <6; i++){
					zufall = (int) (Math.random()*6+1);
				}
		return wurf;
	}


public static void main(String[] args){
	for(int i = 1; i == 3; i++){
		wurf;
	}
	
}

}
```


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Dez 2014)

Maximal falsch.

Damit wir hier keinen hundert Seiten Thread haben:


```
public class Wuerfel {

	public  Wuerfel() {

	}

	public int wurf() {
		return  (int) (Math.random()*6+1);
	}


	public static void main(String[] args){
		for(int i = 0; i < 3; i++){
			System.out.println(new Wuerfel().wurf());
		}

	}
}
```


Vielleicht hilft es mal in ein Buch zu schauen. Oder zumindest die Fehlermeldung posten. Oder irgentwas, so dass man zumindest als Helfer sieht: Ohh ja da ist Licht am Ende des langen Tunnels.



> esem bischen schon 2 Stunden + gesessen habe



Ich möchte gar nicht damit anfangen, wieviel Zeit ich investiert habe zum richtig Programmieren zu können....


----------



## stg (1. Dez 2014)

Was soll das Array Anzahl in der Methode wurf bezwecken?
Wieso durchläufst du in der Methode wurf eine Schleife?
Wieso gibst du die Objektvariable wurf zurück und nicht den Zufallswert, den  du zuvor ermittelst?
In deiner main-Methode greifst du immer auf die Objektvariable wurf zu, machst mit dem Wert aber nichts. Was du machen solltest, ist hier die Methode wurf aufzurufen und den Rückgabewert entsprechend weiterverarbeiten.


----------



## Rashakiel (1. Dez 2014)

danke euch, ich dachte man muss die Zahlen irgendwie im Array speichern, weil wir das so bei einer Lottozahlenaufgabe mal hatten 
Nun ergeben sich mir ein paar Fragen: Was genau bewirkt dieses Return in der Wurf Methode jetzt und was bedeutet "new Wuerfel().wurf()?


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Dez 2014)

In erster Line bedeutet es, dass du noch viel zu wenig über Java weist.

Bitte kaufe Dir ein Buch.

:rtfm::rtfm::rtfm::rtfm:


----------

